# Need help with very ugly basement walls



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Painting over damp walls started your problem. Then someone used dryloc which is the best to use, but will not work over a painted surface, so this made your wall even worse. Only thing you can do is epoxy paint over it all. If it is still wet you need to fix this first with a skim coat of dryloc cement. (a hydraulic cement). After this and the new drainage system, use a dehumidifier to control humidity and you should have a nice area.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

You could have the walls sandblasted and then once your water problem is fixed install your epoxy or drylock paint. BOB.


----------



## GrandmaStormy (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Since this whole project started, I've been a googling fool! 

I found a product that sound interesting. It's Shercrete Flexible Concrete Waterproofer by Sherwin Williams. http://www.paintdocs.com/webmsds/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&prodno=640383790&doctype=PDS&lang=E When I read the specs, it sound like I could paint this stuff over my walls as long as I get rid of anything that isn't bonded well. Possibly using a primer first. - I was considering Zinsser BullsEye. 

Is anyone familiar with these products? I may be totally off track, so don't laugh too hard. Do I sound like a typical DIYer gone google crazy? :thumbup: 

I've even looked into Soda blasting. (another google find) I can't imagine the mess of using a sandblaster in my basement. There aren't any rentals available, but there is a soda blasting company in my city that was featured in a local magazine. 

When you read the product specs on most basement wall waterproofing products they seem to be for newer structures that have bare block or concrete walls. Most homes over 30 years old have something painted on the walls - usually the wrong thing. 

I have a few weeks to make my decisions. I hope I make the right one.

GrandmaStormy

Attitude is the paint that colors our lives.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

After all the water issues are solved frame in a new wall in front of the ugly concrete. This will allow you to add insulation and give you a very pleasant place to do laundry.


----------



## Basement Sealer (Mar 5, 2009)

I run into these all the time and removing all the paint is a big can of worms. Touching up with a coating,( I only use Hydro-Seal 75 water base epoxy) after a good surface preparation, would be the easiest way out. I suggest getting off as much of the paint, as you can especially where it is failing so you can go in with a small amount of Hydro-Seal 75 water based epoxy coating and stop the seepage or moisture in those spots. That will put more pressure on the existing coating in other areas forcing it off for another repair at a later time. 

The sandblasting is the right way to remove existing coatings but is not practical when all you are trying to do is cover up ugly walls. The problem areas where the paint has peeled or is peeling should be your main focus. Just be prepare to touch up every once in a while when some of the existing paint peels.

To remove the failing coating work around peeling and bubbling areas with a putty knife. Then wash any exposed concrete or concrete block with TSP, and neutrallize with clean water before applying Hydro-Seal 75 in those spots. Where the other coating is not failing and is sound I would leave it alone or coat over it with Hydro-Seal 75, so the color matches and wall looks appealing. Be sure to wash all areas, including other paint, and neutrallize before applying coating. You may uncover some cracks or holes where water or moisture is coming through. You can mix Portland Cement or even Hydraulic Cement into the Hydro-Seal 75 and skim over the cracks with that before coating application. Good luck!


----------

